# 2012 August fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the eighth of this year's monthly comps - we're into the last month of winter, and there have been some great cool water catches submitted from all over the country. If you haven't entered yet this year, why not have a crack in August, and put yourself in the running for a terrific random prize from AKFF's sack of goodies? 8)

The current top 10 on the leader board are:

*POSITION Angler Score*
1 Float 771
2 Bertros 710
3 Solatree 709
4 cheaterparts 688
5 killer 596
6 Grinner 580
7 Drewboy 536
8 Kanganoe 500
9 Junglefisher 437
10 Billpatt 404

*The August comp will run from Saturday August 4th until Sunday August 12th.*  Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: paulb
Date Caught: August 5th
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Balmoral
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Aussie Salmon, 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb main, 15lb leader
Conditions (optional): Sunny, with a stiff North Westerly
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well here she is, 74cm of big FAT!!!! Dusky Flathead & I can't use her  . 
I'm pretty sure I've used up all my flathead for the year BUGGER!!!!! 
Ho well i hope i can catch her next year .


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Name of Angler: GetSharkd
Date Caught: 10.08.2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Hawkesbury NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 31cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb braid/ 4lb fluro , gulp shrimp
Conditions (optional): Rubbish ! Strong winds
Other Comments (optional): Hid behind boat shed and got lucky. Only fish


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date 6/8
Caught at Cygnet River
Species mullet
Length 34 Cm
Tackle 6lb braid and a small soft plastic
OK its not a monster but caught on an artifcial lure .Also very trout like in that you had to cast to rising fish in very shallow water.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 11/8/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Jam Jerrup , Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Gummy shark over all lenth 105 cm --- 91 cm to the lower tail fin 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Bait fished using Prawn - 10 kg OH set up
Conditions (optional): 8kt  wind against tide - bit of a bugger sitting on the anchour


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer 
Date caught: 11/8/2012 
State & location fish caught in : QLD , Elimbah Creek. 
Type & size of fish : Moses Sea Perch, 23cm. 
Tackle/ Line/ Lure used : 2-4kg dropshot rod, 6lb braid, 4lb fc leader , Blade. 
Conditions: WINDY!!! 
Other comments : I thought fishing was supposed to be relaxing , WINDKNOTS, TANGLES, SNAGS, LOST LURES , MORE BLOODY FLATHEAD!!! , SNOT WEED EVERYWERE , 
I carn't seem to catch a Bream to save my life .... AAAARRRRRRRHH!!!!! .........Then this little fish comes along , well its better than a Tail Of WOE, I hope.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner

flathead
45 cm
jacobs well
on rapala xrap xr10 s
symetre
raider rod
sunday 5th august


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Would love to be able to enter this.








Or this








So I'll go with this








Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 11th August 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Somerton
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:KG Whiting 40cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Shimano 3-5kg TCurve rod, Shimano stradic 2500, size 2 circle hook and squid bait
Other Comments: trip reports viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56286 and viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56415


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught:12/8/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Livingstons bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Garfish 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Float and Gents
Conditions (optional):Nice and sunny 14 then cold and wet


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Last call for entries please senors, scoring up tonight


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scores have been tallied for August, congrats to PaulB whose big salmon was the highest scoring fish this month.

Full scores for August:

PaulB	116
Float	111
Solatree	95
Cheaterparts	93
GetSharkd	91
Bertros	88
Kanganoe	85
Killer	77
Grinner	75
Killer	40

And cumulative scores for the YTD - Float is starting to pull away at the top:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	882
2	Solatree	804
3	Bertros	798
4	cheaterparts	781
5	killer	673
6	Grinner	655
7	Kanganoe	585
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	PaulB	425
11	Billpatt	404
12	Samboman	347
13	MrX	291
14	Keza	281
15	carnster	226
16	Daveyak	216
17	Nad97	207
18	Kingdan	191
19	GetSharkd	184
20	Nezevic	167
21	Polylureosis	166
22	patwah	136
23	Southerly	132
24	Paulthetaffy	127
25	marty75	121
26	Grant Ashwell	120
27	Ronston	106
28	Actionsurf	100
29	AJD	94
30	Yakatak	89
31	Granpop	88
32	aleg75	87
32	Bruus	87
33	Squidder	85
34	4weightfanatic	83
35	glenelgkiller	71
36	gcfisho	64
37	cjbfisher	40
37	Physhopath	40

*September comp starts tomorrow and runs until Sunday the 9th*. I can't believe it's September tomorrow! :shock:

Random winner of the prize from the bulging sack is *GetSharkd* - shoot me a PM and we'll sort out something for you.


----------

